# Guaifenesin?



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

Hello! I wonder if anyone has heard of using guaifenesin on a daily basis for easing symptoms of FM? I read about it and wonder what dose or if anyone else has had any good results from this? Guaifenesin is used in cough syrups and you can buy it with nothing else added (like dextromorphan) I would love to find something that would help! Sharon


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

Sharon, the route of guaifenesin is so extreme to me that I did not want to go that way. From what I have read, it is very hard on your system for quite awhile and can take a very long time to start feeling better. But I have read that many people have done better with it. It really is just a choice thing on if you want to take that route. It just wasn't for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2000)

Hi Sharonna I did try guaifenesin about 4 years ago. I stayed on it for quite awhile with no good results. I was told I would get worse before I got better and I just got very tired of feeling like I was going to die and had alot of migraines. I couldn't stand it anymore, so I quit.


----------

